# Southeastern ND



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Lots of people out this weekend. It is almost not worth even going out till after deer season. Too many MN and WI plates. Hopefully dies out in November and all the sissy hunters are done. That is when the real hunting starts!


----------



## Kdj2002 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have one of those MN plates although I grew up in Fargo and spent 6 years in Oakes.

Actually excellent hunting last week in SE part of the state for me. Lot's of fun and corn is on its way out.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Oic. Yeah there was a pheasant tournament in Enderlin and I guess the only person who got birds was the one who won it.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

We went out Friday and didn't see any other hunters. Saw quite a few birds though.


----------



## HuntingW/Molly (Oct 26, 2010)

NDhunter08 said:


> Lots of people out this weekend. It is almost not worth even going out till after deer season. Too many MN and WI plates. Hopefully dies out in November and all the sissy hunters are done. That is when the real hunting starts!


Wondering if "sissy hunters" means MN and WI plates or generally anyone who hunted when the weather was nice last weekend.
In any regard, one set of WI plates will be journeying into what looks like one heck of a storm (cold/wind/snow) tonight and Wed to return to our favorite (and only) North Dakota hunting spot. The farmer we stay with is awesome-friendly, helpful and fun to visit with. We appreciate his hospitality when we return each year to try our luck at ducks and roosters. He has always said the best pheasant hunting is late season, and I'd love to return in the snow and cold, but family, work and deer season schedules only permit an October ND hunt.
Haven't posted anything here for a long time, (in the duck or pheasant forum), but like to check in to see how hunting, crops and wildlife reports look. Seems some forums are safer for NRs to visit than others. If anyone ever is looking for XXXX spots in WI for ruffed grouse or whitetails, drop me a PM-I can point you in some likely directions. I love visiting North Dakota, a different kind of beauty than here in WI-enjoy the opportunity to shoot a few shells and the experience of hunting a totally different place.
Looking forward to getting out of work, on the road, and hopefully arriving in ND for a fun hunt.


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I was reffering sissy hunters to the ones that quit after deer season. When I go out later in the year, I will be lucky to see 2 trucks all day. There is nothing like working for your birds in late december. Last year my brother and I went out when it was -5 and it was one of the best hunts I have ever been on.


----------



## HuntingW/Molly (Oct 26, 2010)

NDhunter08 said:


> I was reffering sissy hunters to the ones that quit after deer season. When I go out later in the year, I will be lucky to see 2 trucks all day. There is nothing like working for your birds in late december. Last year my brother and I went out when it was -5 and it was one of the best hunts I have ever been on.


I'd love to hunt then-the farmer has said that is the best times to work the dogs.....besides, I love hunting in the snow! (Like that for deer bow hunting too!


----------



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

Bowhunting in the snow is definitely the best. I shot a nice 5x4 last year 2 days before xmas, and your right. The dogs seem to work a lot better in the snow, and usually the birds hold tighter. but if one bird gets up most of them are going to follow.


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Uncles have just over 100 acres of corn left. This this _lovely_ weather and wind hit. They (all farmers) had a good run of dry weather this fall...I'm hoping less than half of the crops remain total.

How are crops looking elsewhere?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

uplandgameadventures said:


> This this lovely weather and wind hit. They (all farmers) had a good run of dry weather this fall...I'm hoping less than half of the crops remain total.
> 
> How are crops looking elsewhere?


Was wondering the same thing! Heading to ND near the end of Nov. at the end of deer season. Mostly interested in the SE part of the state. Thanks :beer:


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

The colder, snowier, and nastier the weather, the better the pheasant hunting IMO. The birds are bigger and smarter in the late season, but they have fewer places to hide. My strategy has been go big or go small. I either hunt huge pieces of cover real slow, or hunt places the size of a dinning room and go stealthy, like I'm stalking a deer. Good luck.


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Bug Guy said:


> The colder, snowier, and nastier the weather, the better the pheasant hunting IMO. The birds are bigger and smarter in the late season, but they have fewer places to hide. My strategy has been go big or go small. I either hunt huge pieces of cover real slow, or hunt places the size of a dinning room and go stealthy, like I'm stalking a deer. Good luck.


I agree. Late season, crops are mostly off...birds are a little more wise. Usually grouped up too so it makes it interesting and challenging. cooler temps are better for dogs too.

Neil


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

This will be about a month later for us than usual. We usually are heading that way around halloween. We have been hunting ND for about 10 years and have always enjoyed it. I have a young lab that is a year and 4 months old. He likes cold weather, when I first brought him home it didn't long to figure out where to find him if he got quiet. Just start looking on top of the A/C floor vents and there he would be. I guess if all goes well we will find out soon! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This weekend should be good, cool and sunny with moisture on the ground for scenting. If folks get out, post up some pics please.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> This weekend should be good, cool and sunny with moisture on the ground for scenting. If folks get out, post up some pics please.


Got a call from a buddy and I guess we are going in the morning, hope all goes well and we have some pictures to post up!


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I was out last weekend in se nd and had a good hunt and got this awsome pic of my wirehair in action.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bontop, great pic! Where did you get your pup? I have GWPs too but seldom get a point like that. :beer: More pics please.


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I purchased him from Top Shelf Kennels in Horace ND. He just turned 2 and points like that all day but still won't retrieve but working on it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice looking dog.My GWP Max was trained by Jeff at Top Shelf.He is now 4.


----------

